# How long can it take for a new cat to settle?



## Jackie C (Feb 16, 2016)

You may have read on other topics that Holly came to her forever home yesterday. Blue Cross estimate her to be 2 years old. 
At first, she seemed to settle in quickly and quite well, she's confident, vocal and friendly.

Apart from one thing: She seems very finicky!

She had something to eat within only an hour of being home, which was just some tuna in jelly. She snaffled that up, but it was only a "complementary" food. But has only nibbled since. 
We got her some Whiskas dry food, as that was what the Blue Cross advised, as they give their cats that, and they said if I want to give her something else, to wean slowly.
Whiskas dry is certainly not something I plan on long-term, and I did plan on weaning her off it gradually, but she won't eat that either! I've tried a couple of other dry things, but she doesn't like those. (Which I'm glad of, TBH).

She's having a tendency to either completely ignore certain foods (gravy style) or take a few nibbles for 10 seconds and then leave it. She nibbles at the pate-style food, but then leaves it. The "Granta Pet" is nice and meaty and she seems to like the rabbit and veal of that, but only nibbles and walks off. Another flavour of that I've tried her, and she won't entertain it. 
She had a bit of raw duck last night, but only had a few pieces before she got bored. She ignored the duck I had cooked. 
She_ seems_ to like meaty, jelly-types of food, but again, only nibbles. But she doesn't appear starving hungry, either.

I feel I might have been overly-confident in how I think she has settled. Yes, she's friendly, she's used her litter tray well, but could she still be nervous? She has completely ignored anything when I have initiated play, such as the flying frenzy or a ball, or the cat-nip fish. 
She cried a lot last night from 4am. That "MOW" they do when they're anxious. When I called her, she came in the bedroom, have a reassuring stroke, but would then leave again. I thought she was hungry (even though I left her plenty down), and gave her some chicken in jelly (complimentary), she ate some of that, and settled for a little while, but this morning doesn't fancy that, either. She didn't truly settle until this morning, around 10am, when she came in the bedroom and had a sleep. 
This morning, she meows and seems to be asking for food, but then walks away from it. Then she disappears off somewhere upstairs. She doesn't seem to be hiding from fear, as she'll come and say "Hello" if I go upstairs, or she'll meow from upstairs. I am wondering, though, if she's anxious as to where I am. 
I think she's tired, though, as she had a busy day yesterday, and was awake most of the night. 
I have ordered a several varieties of good quality trial packs of food from zooplus, which should arrive tomorrow or Monday.

Anyway, sorry to go on, but I wanted to give a picture of how she's been. To cut a long story short, is this normal? Do you think she's more anxious than I initially thought? Can it take quite a while for a cat to settle into a routine and eat "normally"? After all, she doesn't act like she's starving hungry, as she's asleep somewhere upstairs. Should she start to play when she settles? 
I will, of course, be taking her to the vets in the next couple of weeks, for her booster vaccinations, and a general check-up.

Any tips would be useful.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Hi Jackie and Holly 
I expect she probably is quite anxious tbh - although she puts on a brave face I imagine it's all very overwhelming for her to begin with. I wouldn't worry about the food right now as long as she eats a little here and there. She is too curious and unsettled for now to eat a nice big meal or have a long sleep.
I'm sure she will relax over the next few days when she gets used to your home and the scents around. I'd only be concerned if she is still not eating properly in a couple of days time.
Please keep us posted xx


----------



## Jackie C (Feb 16, 2016)

moggie14 said:


> Hi Jackie and Holly
> I expect she probably is quite anxious tbh - although she puts on a brave face I imagine it's all very overwhelming for her to begin with. I wouldn't worry about the food right now as long as she eats a little here and there. She is too curious and unsettled for now to eat a nice big meal or have a long sleep.
> I'm sure she will relax over the next few days when she gets used to your home and the scents around. I'd only be concerned if she is still not eating properly in a couple of days time.
> Please keep us posted xx


Thanks, I think I was getting worried about nothing. She's slept a bit since then, had a play with a cat-nip sardine and has actually eaten some Encore tuna, which is only complimentary, but it's a start. The Whiskas dry food barely got a sniff (thankfully).


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi Jackie, I agree with the above - Holly is probably a bit anxious and overwhelmed with all the new scents, sights and sounds in her new home. 

Cats who are super friendly right from the start with people they've only just met are often putting on 'a brave face' as moggie14 says. They often adopt a very placatory role with their new humans as though they are saying "see what a nice friendly cat I am, please, please, please let me stay here"!" It is very endearing of Holly, bless her. 

Two of my boys (brothers) were like this when I brought them home from Rescue 5 yrs ago. They were desperate for approval not only from me and my OH but from anyone who came to my house! Including a guy who came to mend the boiler! (I think he was a bit embarrassed by the huge fuss they made of him!) 

It was very touching but I was glad when the boys settled in and began to take for granted that my house was their home. These days they are very laid back and barely pay visitors any attention. 
As far as I recall it took a few months before they were both completely relaxed and stopped feeling the need to prove they were worth keeping  

I should say my boys have not lost their lovely, affectionate, sociable natures and I am sure Holly will be the same once she has settled in and feels more relaxed. 

For the moment I would let her eat whatever she likes, and remember to leave plenty of food down for her at night as that is when she is most likely to eat atm, when the house is quiet.


----------



## KittenKong (Oct 30, 2015)

Agree with what's already been said. Who knows what past the beautiful Holly had before going into the rescue. She's probably still feeling a bit overwhelmed that kind people have welcomed her to a forever home.


----------



## Elaine b37 (May 25, 2014)

will she eat from your hand? for some reason Cody will not try anything new from his dish but will at least make an attempt if I feed him the first few mouthfuls by hand then he will either refuse it or eat it normally from his bowl, I think it is because I always give him thrive and cosmo treats by hand so his anticipation is high! and also when we first brought him home he wouldn't eat at all, I was desperate by the morning of the second day and popped a bit of Lily's Kitchen in his mouth when he opened it to cry! then he ate a bit more from my hand, I was slightly apprehensive that I was starting a bad habit and that I was going to be hand feeding for ever but after that we were up and running (he has now gone off Lily's Kitchen completely )

I must admit that Cody is still far more fussy over food than my previous cat was and it was a bit of a shock at first when he sometimes refused to eat what I offered especially when I was used to Katie just getting on with it and clearing her bowl. Even now he is quite limited in what he will eat although I do persevere with new brands and flavours as you never know when he is going to go off something he previously enjoyed or when something gets changed or discontinued by the maker

His current favourites are any flavour of canagan and he too loves the Rabbit and Veal Granatpet and also the Pure Veal but wont touch the Turkey and Pheasant or any of the other flavours he previously devoured!


----------



## Jackie C (Feb 16, 2016)

Thanks, everyone.

She's still not eating a great deal, just nibbling. But she's not acting like she's starving, either.



chillminx said:


> Hi Jackie, I agree with the above - Holly is probably a bit anxious and overwhelmed with all the new scents, sights and sounds in her new home.
> 
> Cats who are super friendly right from the start with people they've only just met are often putting on 'a brave face' as moggie14 says. They often adopt a very placatory role with their new humans as though they are saying "see what a nice friendly cat I am, please, please, please let me stay here"!" It is very endearing of Holly, bless her.
> .


Yes, you are probably correct. The first day (Wednesday) she was obsessed with me. She would not leave me alone and wanted attention all the time and would constantly rub me. She also cried a lot the first night. As you say, she is probably desperate to be loved!
I was on a night shift last night, and Dave was in. He played with her a lot before bed, and he said he woke her up occasionally, but a bit of fuss sorted her out.
This morning when I came in at 8am, she came to bed with me and had some fuss. She then settled on the bed with me, and I think she spent most of the day on the bed. She meow'd only once and settled after a bit of fuss. She had a little bit to eat when we got up, but not an awful lot. It's still there if she wants it. She is settling, as she still does like her fuss, but she is content to be sat upstairs on the landing or on the bed whilst I'm downstairs.


----------



## Jackie C (Feb 16, 2016)

Oh that was weird, the post only posted half of what I wrote!

The above photo, and this was her on the bed with me this morning. I am so honoured to be the guardian to this kind, loving, beautiful cat.

For some reason, PF won;t let me post a photo. I'll try later.


----------



## Jackie C (Feb 16, 2016)

Here we go. This morning......


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Our rescue boy wandered round the house meowing at the top of his voice for about 2 weeks. After that he gradually settled, ate us out of house and home, and was a lovely docile friendly cat until he died at 14 yrs old.


----------



## Jackie C (Feb 16, 2016)

I was on a night shift last night, and in the evening/overnight/early morning, she ate about 4 pouches!! Think things are starting to settle down now.


----------



## Elaine b37 (May 25, 2014)

great news! she must be feeling more relaxed, soon you will be saying to her "what do you mean you are hungry? I just fed you "


----------

